# Помогите выбрать аккордеон для ребенка.



## Mr. Brukva (20 Май 2014)

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста выбрать готовый аккордеон 3/4 для мальчика.

Сам я, к сожалению, ничего в аккордеонах не понимаю.

Учительница по специальности сначала советовала купить подержанный Weltmeister Achat, Meteor,. .. или Итальянские (извините сейчас не помню названия). 

А потом вдруг стала агитировать за новый Юпитер (фабрика Гусарова). 

Еще она хочет, чтобы расстояние до клавиш было поменьше. Вроде это называется уменьшенная мензура.

В общем окончательно запутала.

Нужен совет. Что вы посоветуете выбрать? Что вы думаете про Юпитеры?

Хотелось бы уложится в 40000 руб. Дешевле, конечно, лучше.

Спасибо


----------



## vev (20 Май 2014)

*Mr. Brukva*,

вполне нормальный совет она давала поначалу. 3/4 все равно только на пару лет годится и тратить деньги на новый смысла нет. Подержанный Вельт самое то, что надо.

Гусаровский я бы не стал брать ни при каких условиях. 

Тысяч за 15-20 Вельта взять можно.

Кстати, а сколько лет ребенку и в каком он классе?

Гляньте в личку


----------



## oleg45120 (20 Май 2014)

Оптимально weltmeister caprice или royal standard meteor


----------



## Mr. Brukva (21 Май 2014)

Спасибо за советы. Ребенку 7.5 лет, он заканчивает 1 класс.


----------



## hondaaccord (21 Май 2014)

Возьмите модель Бугари ‘Мария’ (Селезнёва). Как для начальных шагов, так и для финальных, судя по деятельности вышеупомянутой исполнительницы, хватит. Да, наверно дорого, но это ведь Вашему ребёнку! И отторжения, по причине дискомфорта не вызовет точно.


http://www.event-forum.ru/upload/event-forum/news/2012/katalog/selezneva/mselezn
eva4.jpg


----------



## oleg45120 (21 Май 2014)

*hondaaccord*,
это вообще половинка. Нужно 3/4 брать. Итальянцы очень дороги, но не настолько лучше б/у немцев,


----------



## vev (21 Май 2014)

*hondaaccord*,
более чем странный совет. А к чему ребенку в школе половинка да еще и стоящая, как самолет?

Был тут один спец, дававший такого рода советы, но он вроде забанен на всю оставшуюся жизнь. Уж не новая ли это его личина?


----------

